# To begin to + [verb]



## RadkeRonnie

Hello, I've recently started studying Korean. How would I express that a person or object begins to perform an action? Here are some examples.

_When I got home, I began to study.
The clock began to chime at seven.
When I told him the news, he went into a blind rage and began to destroy everything in sight._

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## pumpkin_bird

begin = 시작하다 / began= 시작했다

'Study' is 공부하다. When you want to say 'begin to study' you have to change 공부하다 to 공부하기 and add 시작하다.
This rule applies to most of the verbs.

'Sleep' is 자다 and 'begin to sleep' is 자기 시작하다.
'Eat' is 먹다 and 'begin to eat' is 먹기 시작하다.


_When I got home, I began to study. (나는)집에 도착했을 때, 나는 공부하기 시작했다. ----> 집에 와서 공부하기 시작했다.

The clock began to chime at seven. 7시에 시계가 울리기 시작했다. 

When I told him the news, he went into a blind rage and began to destroy everything in sight.
(내가) 그에게 소식을 전했을 때, 그는 버럭 화를 내고 눈앞의 모든 것을 부수기 시작했다.
-----> 그에게 소식을 전하자 그는 버럭 화를 내며 눈에 들어오는 것은 다 부수기 시작했다. 

_<Direct translation> -------> <Natural Korean>

Hope you enjoy learning Korean!!


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Thank you so much. This is just what I needed.


----------

